# samba ntlmssp auth [SOLVED]

## snIP3r

hi all!

after the recent update of samba from version 4.8.6-r4 to 4.11.6-r2 i cannot use various applications (e.g. foldersync on android). everytime i try to connect i get this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [2020/02/17 10:44:45.486497,  3] ../../source3/smbd/oplock.c:1414(init_oplocks)
> 
>   init_oplocks: initializing messages.
> ...

 

all settings in smb.conf i tried did not work. how to enable ntlm/ntlmssp authentication?

thx for help in advance

snIP3r

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

try with 

```

min protocol = SMB2

```

in your smb.conf in the global section.

greets, bb

----------

## snIP3r

nope, does not work  :Sad: 

EDIT: but it works with 

```

min protocol = NT1

```

but i am not sure if this is highly insecure... will check it

----------

